
In weekend outage, Dexcom G6 diabetes monitors fail to send crucial alerts - e15ctr0n
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/02/well/live/Dexcom-G6-diabetes-monitor-outage.html
======
Nextgrid
This should be using the local network and/or Bluetooth instead of depending
on the cloud. Curious as to how it got certified to begin with - surely this
failure mode should've been known by anyone with even a basic understanding of
technology.

